# Yellow River, Holt 7/12



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Me and a buddy hit the river hunting some bass. It was a good trip, from 6-8 they were smashing topwater and we caught several good bass with one right at 4lbs. From 8-10, we picked up about 10 bass, and 2 big mudfish on a variety of lures. Crankbaits, trick worms, spinnerbaits all caught fish, but we didn't keep a thing just out for fun. After that it got really hot so we called it a morning, good times on ole' yeller.....


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good morning sounds like. Is the bass in the second pic a spotted bass?
And did you check on "Bertha"?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sure he had to throw at the Bertha log. Lol


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Top notch post and thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Great going Jcoss. I know that was a lot of fun.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Good morning sounds like. Is the bass in the second pic a spotted bass?
> And did you check on "Bertha"?


Haha, naw she lives up river a few miles...and yea second one is a spot.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man all these yeller reports, making me wanna hit it up this week!!!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

WOW....some fine fish...thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Yellow River - headed that way*

I will be on the Yellow tomorrow fishing with a buddy in his brand new G-3 SS river boat.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went early this morning to YR, fished from 530-830. I had a couple good hits early on topwater but no fish, I did pick up 5 bass on a black worm but all were small. Couple small bream on the fly rod too and that was it...man it was so humid and hot, fish were sluggish.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang. Looks like the Amazon and there should be a monkey on that limb. Or an anaconda.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A buddy and I were on the Yellow this morning too.....12 keeper bream and warmouth.and 3 cats....2 butter and 1 channel.. First 4 crickets put 4 keepers in the box. For the most part the bite was done by 8:00. Long drive for the bite to be over so quickly, but that river is something else. Encountered a bass guy who had 4 and was working on his 5 limit.


----------

